# Moving to Cyprus



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

Myself and my partner are wanting to come to cyprus to live, but we are aware that might not be possible if we can't find a job. Therefore we are wanting to go over to Cyprus on a fact finding trip in April for about 2 months but i am really confused about the short and long term rental rates. I have had a look at the short term rentals but they are very expensive, obviously aimed at the holiday market, but don't want to comit to a long term agreement. Am I looking in the wrong area, we do want Famagusta preferably Protaras area. Can anyone advise me?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tree&nee said:


> Myself and my partner are wanting to come to cyprus to live, but we are aware that might not be possible if we can't find a job. Therefore we are wanting to go over to Cyprus on a fact finding trip in April for about 2 months but i am really confused about the short and long term rental rates. I have had a look at the short term rentals but they are very expensive, obviously aimed at the holiday market, but don't want to comit to a long term agreement. Am I looking in the wrong area, we do want Famagusta preferably Protaras area. Can anyone advise me?



Most long term rentals are for 1 year or over but as holiday lets are often empty most of the year these days it is possible to negotiate a better rate for anything over 4 weeks.
If you are intending to come over to live eventually be aware that Protaras is a very much a holiday resort and because of the cold winds coming from the East in the winter it tends to be very very quiet for 4 months of the year, in fact many places are closed for that time. I would recommend that you hire a car for at least some of the time you are here so that you can look at other areas too.

Regards Veronica


----------



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Most long term rentals are for 1 year or over but as holiday lets are often empty most of the year these days it is possible to negotiate a better rate for anything over 4 weeks.
> If you are intending to come over to live eventually be aware that Protaras is a very much a holiday resort and because of the cold winds coming from the East in the winter it tends to be very very quiet for 4 months of the year, in fact many places are closed for that time. I would recommend that you hire a car for at least some of the time you are here so that you can look at other areas too.
> 
> Regards Veronica


Thanks Veronica

We are looking to rent a car as we have limited knowledge of surrounding areas that maybe more suitable to us to live. I have also looked at Kapparis is that the same, very cold too?


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

tree&nee said:


> Thanks Veronica
> 
> We are looking to rent a car as we have limited knowledge of surrounding areas that maybe more suitable to us to live. I have also looked at Kapparis is that the same, very cold too?


Hi

Kapparis will also be very quiet during the winter months. That side of the island virtually shuts down. You are better of moving nearer to Paphos or Limassol, maybe even Larnaca.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Kapparis is basically in Protaras. If you are looking for a long term position so that you can move also make sure that's what it is going to be and not a job that will lay you off at the end of September when all the tourists leave which happens a lot in Protaras.

good luck


----------



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

I thought that might be the case but we just wanted to live were we knew first and hire a car and look around the island. My profession is in futher and higher education so i may have to move to that end of the island, if i find a job.



SJ1975 said:


> Hi
> 
> Kapparis will also be very quiet during the winter months. That side of the island virtually shuts down. You are better of moving nearer to Paphos or Limassol, maybe even Larnaca.


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

tree&nee said:


> I thought that might be the case but we just wanted to live were we knew first and hire a car and look around the island. My profession is in futher and higher education so i may have to move to that end of the island, if i find a job.


Try Pissouri. This is where I will be moving out to soon. Half way between Limassol and Paphos.


----------



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Kapparis is basically in Protaras. If you are looking for a long term position so that you can move also make sure that's what it is going to be and not a job that will lay you off at the end of September when all the tourists leave which happens a lot in Protaras.
> 
> good luck


Thanks for that, we are keeping our propery back here in the UK so if things do get that bad we could always come back, hopefully it won't come to that. but i think the accommadation is going to take a big chunk out of the budget.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Look at the site of the ministry of education cyprus, to the left you'll find a tab for private schools. It will give you a list by city. The majority are in Nicosia, but there are some all over. In Paralimni, where Protaras is, there is one school- not sure how big.

Dina


----------



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Dina

Did send all the schools an email with my CV attached but not many replied. i was told that they probably wouldn't take me seriously until i had a cypriot address.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

tree&nee said:


> We are looking to rent a car as we have limited knowledge of surrounding areas that maybe more suitable to us to live. I have also looked at Kapparis is that the same, very cold too?


The only area that is very cold ... when compared to the UK is in the high Troodos! I am not convinced that, on average, there is any real difference in temperature between Kapparis, Paphos, Larnaca, Limassol or Nicosia.

Although Kapparis, Pernera, Protaras and Ayia Napa almost shut down for the winter because they are more tourist based, Paralimni, Frenaros, Avgorou, Vrysoulles and Xylofagou, all of which are close, don't. If you like the eastern side of the island there is nothing wrong with any of those areas. 

But come over, hire a car, get a map from tourist info and have a drive over the whole island. See what you like and what you don't. You might find somewhere none of us have ever visited! Actually, I'd suggest coming over at least twice before you decide, in winter and the height of summer. That way you will get a good idea as to what the areas are REALLY like !


----------



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

BabsM said:


> The only area that is very cold ... when compared to the UK is in the high Troodos! I am not convinced that, on average, there is any real difference in temperature between Kapparis, Paphos, Larnaca, Limassol or Nicosia.
> 
> Although Kapparis, Pernera, Protaras and Ayia Napa almost shut down for the winter because they are more tourist based, Paralimni, Frenaros, Avgorou, Vrysoulles and Xylofagou, all of which are close, don't. If you like the eastern side of the island there is nothing wrong with any of those areas.
> 
> But come over, hire a car, get a map from tourist info and have a drive over the whole island. See what you like and what you don't. You might find somewhere none of us have ever visited! Actually, I'd suggest coming over at least twice before you decide, in winter and the height of summer. That way you will get a good idea as to what the areas are REALLY like !


I have been in cyprus at the beginning of the summer at the height and at the end, never been there in winter. Have you any recommendation on who to use for accommodation?


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

tree&nee said:


> I have been in cyprus at the beginning of the summer at the height and at the end, never been there in winter. Have you any recommendation on who to use for accommodation?


Click on Veronica's link she's lovely and will try to get you exactly what you want. .


----------



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> Click on Veronica's link she's lovely and will try to get you exactly what you want. .


I have had a look at the website they all look lovely but all seem to be long term rentals.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

There are lots of sources you can use. Try a web search or a holiday/property lettings site. I find Holiday Lettings and Rentals, Apartments and Villas, Private Accommodation to Rent Worldwide good for short term rentals but you will find other good sites in a search.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

tree&nee said:


> I have had a look at the website they all look lovely but all seem to be long term rentals.


I think you'll struggle to get a short term rental at a reasonable price, through an agent, especially at this time of year. Landlords offer lower rents to longterm rentals because it keeps their overheads down. If they're going to advertise and change tennants reguarily then they charge holiday rental prices.

Your best bet is finding someone who wants to return to the UK and has a lease they need someone to take over or are desparate to rent out their house. It happens all the time. 

When I first moved over I was in an hotel for a week. I met a British couple who had to go back and wanted to get their place rented enough to agree to a 6 month let.

My neighbour is going back at the beginning of April. His lease runs to the summer. I don't know if you'd be interested in Paphos? I'll private messenger how to get in touch with his landlord. Try googling for people returning to the UK.

I wouldn't worry too much about year long rentals. The house prices in Cyprus are still inflated and are expected to drop dramatically over the next year, so buying in the next 12 months wouldn't be a good investment.

It's important not to be pushed into paying 2 months deposit. Some landlords are trying this, it's nonsense and it's a renters market just now. People are holding onto properties and renting them out as they can't get them sold. The quality of build is generally much worse than the UK too. So take your time before you buy. We live in a typical concrete box. No insulation so freezing in the winter and prone to mould and the electrics are concreted in. I dread to think what will happen when the place needs rewired. Living in this house has made me determined to buy a properly built house, even if I have to buy the land and build it myself.

Sorry, that just turned into a rant


----------



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> I think you'll struggle to get a short term rental at a reasonable price, through an agent, especially at this time of year. Landlords offer lower rents to longterm rentals because it keeps their overheads down. If they're going to advertise and change tennants reguarily then they charge holiday rental prices.
> 
> Your best bet is finding someone who wants to return to the UK and has a lease they need someone to take over or are desparate to rent out their house. It happens all the time.
> 
> ...


I don't think your ranting its good to hear the not so good aswel as good. I would be interested in hearing about your neighbour's lease but very new to this way of communicating how would i private message?

Theresa


----------



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for that i will have a look but they all seem to be the same and its hard to judge when you only have a picture.

Theresa


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

tree&nee said:


> Thanks for that i will have a look but they all seem to be the same and its hard to judge when you only have a picture.
> 
> Theresa


Did you get the PM I sent you? Click on notification in top right of this page.

The only way to really tell what each area is like to come out and look. The apts to be blunt are generally all concrete boxes, it's the locations that make them different. Book a weeks holiday is a good bet. I found it was cheaper than buying a one way ticket and hotel. I just didn't use the return ticket


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Prices of all types of rental are always more expensive through an agent because the landlord has to pay an introductory fee which is usually the first month's rental and that is taken into account in the price. If you are buying from an agent then commission is often 5% or more and the price is inflated to take this into account. But you do not have to buy or rent from an agent. 

For the cheapest prices go directly to the owner. You can find them by doing a web search or, like I suggested, using a site where owners/landlords advertise their own properties. If you find one you like then try asking if the price advertised is their best price. If they are asking for short-term and you want long-term, ask if they will do it and if they will reduce the price accordingly or if they are advertising long-term and you want short=term .... ask. I always say; if you don't ask, you won't get!


----------

